# Transistor raro en un amplificador marca Soundstream



## jokirius (Jul 31, 2015)

Hola, primero quiero pedir disculpas si el post no está en el lugar correcto, es mi primer post.

Tengo un amplificador marca soundstream que tiene varios transistores en corto, por lo que me dirigí a mi tienda habitual de componentes y le doy la referencia, el dependiente me dice que esa referencia no la encuentra, le pregunto por equivalentes y nada no encuentra nada de este transistor.
Dejo todos los datos que vienen y adjunto una foto por si algún forero pudiera ayudarme.
Skysilico
Skd460t
1333

Espero vuestras ayuda estoy desesperado no encuentro nada sobre este maldito componente

Gracias y saludos foreros!!

Edito: subo unas fotos de la placa y de los transistores en la  placa los que faltan estaban totalmente destruidos, también adjunto la respuesta que me dieron los de la garantía.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 31, 2015)

Lo más parecido es un mosfet de canal N IRfP460

http://www.vishay.com/docs/91237/91237.pdf


----------



## zopilote (Jul 31, 2015)

Y en que lugar del amplificador estan ubicados los transistores. Por que se puede usar varios reemplazos en su lugar, dependiendo el lugar.


----------



## jokirius (Ago 1, 2015)

zopilote dijo:


> Y en que lugar del amplificador estan ubicados los transistores. Por que se puede usar varios reemplazos en su lugar, dependiendo el lugar.



Creo que esos corresponden a los 8 transistores finales que nombran en la hoja que me enviaron de la garantía


----------



## pedro yamarte (Ago 1, 2015)

amigo colocale irfz46n o sin la n cambialos todos esa parte que se quemo pertenece a la fuente de poder sacalos todos enciendes el amplificador y mides el voltaje y la frecuencia donde va el gate de esos mosfet tiene que medir maximo 5 voltios y una frecuencia de entre 25 o 35 kiloherzt si no tienes esas lecturas reviza los cuatro drivers que estan ala derecha de los mosfet en las bases de los driver tiene que haber la misma lectura que te mencione, suerte...


----------



## jokirius (Ago 2, 2015)

pedro yamarte dijo:


> amigo colocale irfz46n o sin la n cambialos todos esa parte que se quemo pertenece a la fuente de poder sacalos todos enciendes el amplificador y mides el voltaje y la frecuencia donde va el gate de esos mosfet tiene que medir maximo 5 voltios y una frecuencia de entre 25 o 35 kiloherzt si no tienes esas lecturas reviza los cuatro drivers que estan ala derecha de los mosfet en las bases de los driver tiene que haber la misma lectura que te mencione, suerte...



Son equivalentes el irfz46n y el que menciona el forero pandacba irfp460?


----------



## pedro yamarte (Ago 3, 2015)

El irfz46 es muy usado en amplificadores monoblock para autos en especial en marca lanzar yo he reparado cientos de amplificadores de este tipo y los he usado sin inconvenientes solo ten en cuenta las mediciones que te especifique, el irfp 460 que dice pandacba, segun el datashet es para alto voltaje y aqui solamente en la (fuente de poder) tenemos 12v y si no me equivoco el encapsulado no corresponde al especificado en cuestion.


----------



## jokirius (Ago 3, 2015)

pedro yamarte dijo:


> El irfz46 es muy usado en amplificadores monoblock para autos en especial en marca lanzar yo he reparado cientos de amplificadores de este tipo y los he usado sin inconvenientes solo ten en cuenta las mediciones que te especifique, el irfp 460 que dice pandacba, segun el datashet es para alto voltaje y aqui solamente en la (fuente de poder) tenemos 12v y si no me equivoco el encapsulado no corresponde al especificado en cuestion.



Gracias por tu ayuda ya los pedí cuando estén aquí los probaré a ver si funcionan el voltaje lo medi y si coincidía para la frecuencia no dispongo de aparato de medida y no pude comprobarlo... Nose si habrá alguna forma "casera" de comprobarlo si conoces alguna podrías comentarlo me sería de gran ayuda, gracias de nuevo


----------



## jokirius (Ago 23, 2015)

ya dispongo de osciloscopio y medi como me dijo pedro yamarte la frecuencia. No me da esos valores, sino unos 85Khz, pero ya tenia los transistores y como no puedo devolverlos me dispuse a soldarlos, cuando la encendi los transistores emitian un pitido muy agudo y fuerte, nose si sera que no son equivalentes a los que traia de fabrica o es un defecto del transistor.

a ver si me podeis ayudar foreros, un saludo y gracias de antemano.


----------



## jokirius (Ago 27, 2015)

despues de probar los mosfet al parecer todo iba bien hasta que despues de unos 10 min de funcionamiento se destruyeron por lo que deduzco que o no eran los equivalentes o hay otro componente en mal estado ayuda porfavor!!!!


----------



## pedro yamarte (Ago 27, 2015)

jokirius dijo:


> despues de probar los mosfet al parecer todo iba bien hasta que despues de unos 10 min de funcionamiento se destruyeron por lo que deduzco que o no eran los equivalentes o hay otro componente en mal estado ayuda porfavor!!!!



hola jokirius de por si al sonar el pitido que dices es signo de mal funcionamiento yo acostumbro a usar una o dos bombilla de halogeno de auto minimo de 100watios en serie con la alimentacion para evitar que se quemen los componentes, debes revizar los driver de los mosfet debe haber mas de uno en mal estado, la frecuencia de trabajo debe de ser de 20 a 35 kiloherz y de 3 a 5 voltios en el gate con esos valores debe de andar todo bien, ojo reviza las resistencias de los gate de todos los mosfet y no estaria demas chequiar todas las salidas...


----------



## macrosound (Ago 28, 2015)

El transistor que tu necesitas es de 60v 80a, y el que te podría servir es el irf1010e el cual 
es de 60v 84a.


----------



## jokirius (Ago 28, 2015)

encontre esto en una pag china
60V   80A
RDS(ON)= 6.7mΩ (Max)@ VGS=10V
  Lead free and Green Device Available
  Low Rds-on to Minimize Conductive Loss
  High avalanche Current
observando el datasheet del irf1010e lo unico que no es tan aproximado es el rds que son 12mΩ en el irf. Afectara al tiempo de respuesta?
Crees k la frecuencia que medi es la correcta?
La comprobare por si no fuera asi aunque no se muy bien como hacerlo soy algo novato en esto 
gracias por vuestra ayuda!!!





pedro yamarte dijo:


> hola jokirius de por si al sonar el pitido que dices es signo de mal funcionamiento yo acostumbro a usar una o dos bombilla de halogeno de auto minimo de 100watios en serie con la alimentacion para evitar que se quemen los componentes, debes revizar los driver de los mosfet debe haber mas de uno en mal estado, la frecuencia de trabajo debe de ser de 20 a 35 kiloherz y de 3 a 5 voltios en el gate con esos valores debe de andar todo bien, ojo reviza las resistencias de los gate de todos los mosfet y no estaria demas chequiar todas las salidas...



Utilizo una fuente cortocircuitable que por lo que tengo entendido no hace falta la lampara en serie (corrigeme si me equivoco), cuando la puse a funcionar todo iba bien un consumo estable aunque un poco alto para estar en reposos comparados con otros amplis que repare, casi 2A, la deje conectada unos 10 min y la fuente solo se protegio cuando los componentes empezaron a echar humo, nose si quizas la lampara lo hubiera evitado, la proxima vez le pondre la lampara y comprobare jajaja.

Por otra parte no encuentro los driver que mencionaste, pudirean ser unos transistores pequeños que hay cerca? o son los integrados que proporcionan el pulso?, si son los integrados nose la forma de comprobar su estado

gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## pedro yamarte (Ago 31, 2015)

Las lamparas se usan mientras estas haciendo las mediciones en caliente osea encendido el amplificador, los drives son los 4 transistores que estan ala derecha de los mosfet segun la foto que subistes,retiralos y anota el numero donde van no te vallas a confundir ala hora de medirlos. Una ves retirados los transistores y mosfet, procede a medir el voltaje y frecuencia que le llega ala base de los transistores que te mencione antes (A1023 y C1027) generalmente usan estos si no igual midelos...comenta que resultados obtuvistes


----------



## jokirius (Nov 10, 2015)

despues de unos meses de tener aparcado este ampli retomo el arreglo, me di cuenta que los reguladores de voltaje estaban mal y los cambie, luego la probe y segui dando el mismo fallo, arranca en proteccion y a los pocos segundos cambia a power, pero con un consumo de corriente que me parece un poco elevado para estar en vacio (1,5 A), toque por accidente una resistencia cercana a los mosfet y estaba tan caliente que me queme , nose si dije que dispongo de un osciloscopio y comprobe que el ka3525a oscilaba en sus dos salida.

¿es normal esa corriente?¿las resistencias de 1W es normal que esten tan calientes?¿puede ser por los diodos zener?¿es normal que encienda en proteccion y luego pase a power?

PD: Los mosfet que puese son los IRF1010E


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 10, 2015)

jokirius dijo:


> despues de unos meses de tener aparcado este ampli retomo el arreglo, me di cuenta que los reguladores de voltaje estaban mal y los cambie, luego la probe y segui dando el mismo fallo, arranca en proteccion y a los pocos segundos cambia a power, pero con un consumo de corriente que me parece un poco elevado para estar en vacio (1,5 A), toque por accidente una resistencia cercana a los mosfet y estaba tan caliente que me queme , nose si dije que dispongo de un osciloscopio y comprobe que el ka3525a oscilaba en sus dos salida.
> 
> ¿es normal esa corriente?¿las resistencias de 1W es normal que esten tan calientes?¿puede ser por los diodos zener?¿es normal que encienda en proteccion y luego pase a power?
> 
> PD: Los mosfet que puese son los IRF1010E



Mira esto, tal vez te evite quemar algo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapas-potencia-nuevas-reparadas-11722/


----------



## jokirius (Nov 10, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Mira esto, tal vez te evite quemar algo
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapas-potencia-nuevas-reparadas-11722/



la lampara de 25w sirve también para continua?, estos son amplificadores de auto.


----------

